# Some of my mice



## fenwoman (Nov 3, 2008)

Here is the current tank which is about to be all changed.








some of my mice.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww your mice look nice,

One problem, that tank doesn't look like it offers much ventilation, if possible i would remove the lid and make one of mesh to get some fresh air in there, If you don't you could run into possible respiratory problems 

Something like this










I hope this helps


----------

